

LIBRE: Liberating Research - p4bl0
http://www.liberatingresearch.org/

======
p4bl0
I'm linking to it because I think it's always good to discuss this problem and
potential solutions. However, if this platform is run by anonymous people (the
"author" meta tag says "Andrew Leeds Burton for Browse Digital" in the HTML
source of the page, but Browse Digital seems to be a web agency) and is
centralized, I'm not sure its a viable option. I know this kind of platform is
hard to decentralize, but to me it still seems necessary for research to be
independent.

EDIT: the domain name whois point to this guy:
[https://pandelisperakakis.wordpress.com/](https://pandelisperakakis.wordpress.com/).
Indeed, his Twitter one-line bio says he's one of the co-founder.

EDIT2: got more info here:
[https://twitter.com/p4bl0/status/402892533149089793](https://twitter.com/p4bl0/status/402892533149089793)
(read the whole conversation).

